# Easier method to create transparant GIFs



## bharat_r (May 19, 2005)

There is a simplier way to create transparant gif.

*1.*Open a picture file in photoshop.

*2.*Select the Magic Wand(W) tool and click on the background.Lasso tools can also be used to manually select the areas.
*i6.photobucket.com/albums/y241/bharat_r/gif1.jpg

*3.*Click Select->Inverse.Now it must look like this:
*img285.echo.cx/img285/5115/sehvagselected9ew.jpg

*4.*Press Ctrl+J to create a new layer

*5.*Click on the eye(layer visibility) of the background.It must *not* be seen now.
*i6.photobucket.com/albums/y241/bharat_r/gif2.jpg

*6.*Go to File->Save for web
*img285.echo.cx/img285/1042/tut7mb.jpg

_This is the options_:

*i6.photobucket.com/albums/y241/bharat_r/gif3.jpg

*7.*In the options,select GIF and be sure transparancy is checked.

*8.*Matte is is where you set what colour you'd like to use to surround the extreme edges of your image. This colour should generally be the same as the one you'll use on your Web page. The Matte colour will help smooth the edges of the image so it blends perfectly into your page's background colour.

*9.*Use the preview window to see exactly how your image will look onced saved.

*10.*Click Save.Your transparant GIF is created.

This can also be used to create transparant PNG files.Just change the file format in the drop-down. 

Isn't this simpler?

*Original image:*
*img285.echo.cx/img285/5809/sehwag25jz.jpg

*Transparant GIF:*
*img285.echo.cx/img285/7215/sehwag22du.gif


----------



## sms_solver (May 23, 2005)

yes it is good method.

My method involves two program
namely *mspaint & Irfanview*

In paint, I fill the color that I want to make transparent with magenta (any color will work). Copy that image into IrfanView. Save As Gif from there. There is option in IrfanView to select the masking color that will be made transparent


----------



## Biplav (Jun 5, 2005)

agree irfan view is the best small utility photo software.


----------

